# Pay it Forward



## Rob Fisher (2/2/18)

Hi All,

I have a few things that I no longer use and would like to PIF it to people who are feeling the current financial pinch. Send me a PM with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and let me know what your current device is you vape on.

If you have been posting in the Vape Mail thread this aint for you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 27


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

Rob my wife is currently only vaping on second hand fumes!!!

But seriously, great initiative and incredible generosity. If you didn't have such a foul mouth I would nominate you for a knighthood!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (2/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few things that I no longer use and would like to PIF it to people who are feeling the current financial pinch. Send me a PM with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and let me know what your current device is you vape on.
> 
> ...



And this is why you are a LEGEND!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/18)

Class  You're the man Skipper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/18)

What an awesome initiative @Rob Fisher 
My greatest respect 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/2/18)

I really would not mind as I a vaping on a twisp and i REALLY need an upgrade, but things are tight right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skaby (2/2/18)

@Rob Fisher is a legend!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/2/18)

i will pitch in to i have same demen killer wire left can help out with a coil or two if you are near me in table view

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/18)

Standing by for the courier! That was quick!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 22


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/18)

Sorry all items now gone guys... the courier has picked up the parcels and they should be with you on Monday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/2/18)

@Rob Fisher You're a good man

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (2/2/18)

Brilliant stuff Dr. Rob, well done mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (2/2/18)

I agree with all that's been said above. A person who is prepared share not only time and knowledge but also PIFing like this is a rare gem. Thanks Rob 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (2/2/18)

Fantastic gesture m8.
Just hope the right people are taking you up on the offer. 
You deserve a special weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/2/18)

You are the man @Rob Fisher. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/2/18)

@Rob Fisher I will stand in the queue if you ever want to pay forward one of nuggets.!!!!!

Great initiative and you are a true legend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (2/2/18)

Im in desperate need of an ivory mod. and you have plenty , thanks you a star

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (2/2/18)

Ay this guy! What a legend of a Oom!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Give this man a bells

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/2/18)

@Rob Fisher for president

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (2/2/18)

Great gesture Rob. I hope you can help anyone who is serious about quitting ciggys, but cannot afford 1 decent unit, let alone a variety, which many of us are blessed to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jamo88 (2/2/18)

There are very few people like you in this world. Such generosity to a complete stranger. Thank you for my mod Rob. I had my eye on the Vaporesso Revenger for quiet some time now. And I was stunned when I opened the package. I never expected it. Thank you again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> There are very few people like you in this world. Such generosity to a complete stranger. Thank you for my mod Rob. I had my eye on the Vaporesso Revenger for quiet some time now. And I was stunned when I opened the package. I never expected it. Thank you again



Wow !!!!

Mr Fisher, you sir are the embodiment of winner winner chicken dinner

All in favour of a Santa Claus medal ??

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (2/2/18)

Yes Rob deserves one


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

@Rob Fisher , *big salute* to you sir

Thread started 8h59
Courier packages photo 10h33
My word

Thanks for all you do for the forum and for all of us!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/18)

Thank you @Rob Fisher 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> There are very few people like you in this world. Such generosity to a complete stranger. Thank you for my mod Rob. I had my eye on the Vaporesso Revenger for quiet some time now. And I was stunned when I opened the package. I never expected it. Thank you again



This brought a huge smile to my face, wonderful to hear that you're happy with your mod!

Rob for President!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------

